# The Ultimate Hose Cart / Fertigation rig / Build



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm going to be building what I'm calling The Ultimate Hose Cart.

It needs to be mobile, help me with multiple tasks, house 100'+ of hose, be organized, and a 10 year + solution.

It's going to live on a 6cu ft gorilla cart and be made of a Coxreels 1125 reel, 100ft Underhill 3/4 Ultramax Blue, 7-gallon poly tank that's connected to a Dosatron in-line fertilizer dosing pump with a bypass for straight water. Eley 3/4 full flow quick connects for water tools and spigot connections.

Here is my mockup.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

It begins.

The reel showed up with some shipping damage so I'll be replacing a bearing. Hose looks amazing!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

WOW...this will be sweet!


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> WOW...this will be sweet!


I hope so. It's been something I've thought about a lot and for those chems and products that need to be watered in or require a high dilution, it should make life easier.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Ordered this tank. It's a little bigger than I needed, but it's footprint is smaller than the 5 gallon one I was looking at.


----------



## DannyBoy2k (May 25, 2019)

Very nice, @Are-Jay . Are you going with a fixed dilution Dosatron or something that is adjustable? What's your plan for the spray-side of things?

~Dan


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

DannyBoy2k said:


> Very nice, @Are-Jay . Are you going with a fixed dilution Dosatron or something that is adjustable? What's your plan for the spray-side of things?
> 
> ~Dan


.5 to 5% adjustable injection, and I'll probably spray from a fixed low pressure nozzle to maintain a consistent application on the spray side. I considered something variable but I want to be able to calibrate it and have the same application process and just adjust the rate using the doser. The Underhill Precision yellow nozzle is what I'm looking at As of now.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Are-Jay Nice build! Fertigation Carts are the way to go. Have you thought about bulkhead fittings for your tank? I'll look and see where I got mine for my hose end build. I'd drill a hole in the top vs. the cap for your cenario. Does this rig require you to use a 3/4" hose or could you go with a 3/8" hose and chemlawn gun to cut weight? I'd selfishly like to see you build a stainless frame for this once the kinks are worked out.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Grass Clippins said:


> @Are-Jay Nice build! Fertigation Carts are the way to go. Have you thought about bulkhead fittings for your tank? I'll look and see where I got mine for my hose end build. I'd drill a hole in the top vs. the cap for your cenario. Does this rig require you to use a 3/4" hose or could you go with a 3/8" hose and chemlawn gun to cut weight? I'd selfishly like to see you build a stainless frame for this once the kinks are worked out.


I would love the info on the bulkhead fittings you used. You for sure could use 3/8 hose. The doser is powered by the flow itself so the mixture remains the same regardless of variations in pressure and flow. The only reason I went with a 3/4 was to reduce pressure loss over distance. The Ultramax Blue is pretty light, but I almost went with their Clear model to save a few LBs.

I'm already thinking of a better way to mount this and a stainless frame is part of that. This is for sure V1


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Added the top rewind stainless rollers to the reel and replaced the pillow block bearing. Testing out the seals and I have a small leak where the reel connects to the primary hose. It's really, really small, but unacceptable, so I'll take it off and use some pipe dope vs the tape that's on there now.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Are-Jay Here you go.

 61673  is in stock but 61703 isn't showing up on the site. A saw a message about it being in high demand, I'm sure it will be back in stock soon.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

@Grass Clippins sweet! Thanks


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Looks like a cool project! Subscribed :mrgreen:


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Are-Jay said:


> It begins.
> 
> The reel showed up with some shipping damage so I'll be replacing a bearing. Hose looks amazing!


Where did you get the hose reel?


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

@ZachUA Zero as it was the best price at the moment, but they are sold all over. It's a coxreels 1125-5-175.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Eley quick connects. 100% the best on the market.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Reel and primary hose are leak free and mounted in their final position. I know that there is controversy surrounding using pipe dope and tape at the same time, however, it was how I ended up with a water tight seal. Left the system pressurized for a few hours and not a drop.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Just ordered a Underhill Precision Yellow fixed 15gpm @ 80psi nozzle. This will be dedicated to fert and chemicals.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing this in action


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Are-Jay said:


> @ZachUA Zero as it was the best price at the moment, but they are sold all over. It's a coxreels 1125-5-175.


Zoro? Did you have to buy the roller guide separate? Thank you sir!  If I can swing it, I'd like to get one and mount it to some 4x4 posts beside my hose bib.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

@ZachUA yeah I got the roller guide on amazon.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Tank is here. I'll start plumbing tomorrow.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

This came today!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

This is funny because I was talking to my buddy about making something like this a few weeks ago. I currently use a 20 gallon toe behind for 20k of turf.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Getting everything dry fit.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What are you doing for backflow prevention. Connecting something like a Dosatron to a water supply calls for the equivalent of a Reduced Pressure Zone backflow preventer or the water has to be from a feed tank supplied by a fill line with an air gap.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> What are you doing for backflow prevention. Connecting something like a Dosatron to a water supply calls for the equivalent of a Reduced Pressure Zone backflow preventer or the water has to be from a feed tank supplied by a fill line with an air gap.


Backflow preventer will be in-line before the pump.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Filter will be added prior to the pump, too.


----------



## jal (May 30, 2020)

This is fascinating. @Are-Jay what all will you apply with this rig? I know you said fertilizer but Pre-E? Post-E?


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

jal said:


> This is fascinating. @Are-Jay what all will you apply with this rig? I know you said fertilizer but Pre-E? Post-E?


Yeah, for anything that requires a precise foliar applications I'll use my 4sons M4 backpack sprayer. However, for applications of chems or bios that require or can tolerate high dilution ratios, this will be my go-to. Examples of this would Tournament-Ready or other surfactants, and pre-e like Dimension. However, it will mostly be used for organic drenches that I can use on my turf and landscape. Things like liquid garlic (awesome Mosquito Barrier) or plant supplements like L-amino acids, and kelp. Also, I bag my clippings and this will give me a way to quickly return that nitrogen and potassium by making clipping tea on a regular basis.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Are-Jay said:


> Getting everything dry fit.


any test runs?


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

@dmouw I'm hoping this weekend. Work and home life has been super busy.


----------



## jmille9936 (May 13, 2020)

Did you ever get this working and running?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Are-Jay


----------



## rugermccall (Jun 21, 2020)

@Are-Jay Did this ever work out for you?


----------

